# Sky Receiver verbinden mit TFT



## CaSiR-oMaT (10. Juli 2009)

hallo leute 
hoffe ihr könnt mir en bissl weiterhelfen...
also habe mir jez das multimedia abo SKY geholt...
nur mein "kleines" problem habe bisher nur son klenen Fernsher, ende des jahres komm ein t260hd welcher dann als ausgabebildschirm fungiert...
nur ich hätte gerne das ich sky auf nem größeren bildschirm sehen kann bis dahin...
nun:
ich habe mir gedacht das vllt mein aktueller 22" TFT von Samsung ( SyncMaster 223BW) diesen Dienst übernehmen könnte...nun is das problem das dieser aba nur ein vga und einen dvi anschluss hat und der receiver von sky eben nur einen scart anschluss...
wisst ihr ein möglichkeit wie man den receiver nun so mit dem tft  verbinden kann das ich das bild als ausgabe auf dem tft sehen kann...?
ich weiß das es zb scart to hdmi wandler gibt nur diese sind mir mit über 100 € als zwischenlösung dann doch zu teuer...
hoffe auf baldige antwort 
mfg casir-omat


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juli 2009)

diese konverter gibt es nicht ohne grund. es ist nälich wirklich ne art "grafikkarte" nötig. einfach per adapter geht das nicht. lediglich manche beamer haben nen scart, der auch VGA "versteht" und per adaüter nutzbar wäre.

aber ne typsiche multimedia scart-quelle an einen normalen PC-monitor => teurer konverter nötig.



du könntest aber not mit dem nützlichen verbinden: verkauf deinen receiver und kauf einen neuen mit HDMI. je nach dem, was dein receiver so wert ist, kostet dich das dann natürlich mehr als nur ein adapterkabel, aber weniger als ein konverter, und danach hättest du halt auch HDMI für deinen fernseher, was in jedem falle im zweifel immer besser is als scart.


----------



## CaSiR-oMaT (11. Juli 2009)

hmm danke werde mich mal diesbezüglich umhören


----------



## CaSiR-oMaT (12. Juli 2009)

erstmal sry fürn den Doppelpost....
aba hab ne andere frage...
könnte ich den receiver nicht auch an den pc anschließen?
hab an meiner graka en s-video ausgang un en adapter auf yuv...bzw auch auf video cinch...
gibts nich solche adapter von scart auf yuv bzw scart auf video cinch un könnte ich dann nicht den receiver darüber an den pc anschließen?
mfg


----------



## Herbboy (12. Juli 2009)

CaSiR-oMaT schrieb:


> hab an meiner graka en s-video *ausgang*


  klingelt's ?


----------



## CaSiR-oMaT (12. Juli 2009)

ja das is klar xDD
hab meiner ma ihre tv karte abschwatzen können...da is en video IN drann
wie verbinde ich das jetzt am besten?


----------



## CaSiR-oMaT (13. Juli 2009)

nochmal sry für doppelpost...
ehmm is da en scart to yuv am besten geeignet?


----------



## Herbboy (13. Juli 2009)

wofür jetzt? deine graka hat keinen EINgang, da nutz auch ein adapter nix. oder hast du eine vivo-karte?


----------



## CaSiR-oMaT (13. Juli 2009)

ja das meien graka keine eingang hat is mri klar xD
btw was is vivo? das hier is meine graka
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Grafik - PCIe-Karten ATI - Radeon HD4000 - Sapphire HD4870
habe meine mutrer ihre tv karte abschwatzen können...
die hat nen video in is aba ne ältere von terratec...genaues modeel ka jedenfalls en video in xD
un auf video in habe ich einen adapter...
einen auf yuv un einen auf video cinch...
was is dannd ie beste lösung per scart das anschließen zu könnne?

modell der tv karte :
*Cinergy 600 TV*


----------

